# Do CPCs need to be familiar with Outpatient and Inpatient coding?



## ElyseGrad11 (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm a CPC-A. Is it wise to learn about inpatient and outpatient as well? Do physician coders need to know inpatient and outpatient coding for any reason? I'm still on the hunt for a job, so I have time to soak up any information that is useful and may help me land a job.


----------



## cordelia (Feb 12, 2014)

When I just had my CPC, I coded Inpatient on the professional side (consults, follow ups, etc) as well as outpatient facility charts. So yes, I think it is very helpful to have knowledge of this type of coding, as CPCs tend to fill these type of positions.

If you are are referring to inpatient facility, I might hold off on that until you have a firmer grasp of outpatient. 

Cordelia, DRG Auditor, CCS, CPC


----------



## hjchamas (Feb 12, 2014)

I've always seen it as broader your scope of knowledge the more opportunities you'll come across. It's really up to you on how you choose to learn. Keep in mind though that when looking for a position, generally a CPC is an outpatient/Physician practice coder and a CPC-H is an inpatient coder. But there is variation all over the board when it comes to these.


----------

